# which oil??



## jonnyboy82 (Aug 27, 2010)

I know this has probably been covered several times already, but rather than hunting thought it would be easier to ask 

So which oil is best for my mk1 tt 225?

Thx


----------



## nordic (Apr 26, 2010)

I use Mobil1 ESP 5w-30, previously Castrol Edge 5w-30, but it felt a bit rough with it, mobil is somewhat smoother and also comes in a 5L can ending up cheaper. Both are compliant to use on 1.8Ts

However if you used grade 40, not sure if it's good idea to go thinner to 30. Also, bad idea would be to go thicker than 40 on these engines... Fully synthetic only in all cases, and no flushing or additives .


----------



## jonnyboy82 (Aug 27, 2010)

Well having just got the car i have no idea which oil is currently in the engine?


----------



## nate42 (Apr 9, 2008)

jonnyboy82 said:


> So which oil is best for my mk1 tt 225?


Best oil for your engine is Motul 300V 5W30, it is also most expensive but asked for the best :wink:


----------



## nordic (Apr 26, 2010)

You may try 30 and see how it feels, especially if current mileage isn't high. It won't do any damage in 6K miles. If you hear weird noises, rattles, especially on cold, or engine feels rough, then may try 40 or different brand. Just make sure to pop the hood and check oil level regularly. Mine consumes some if pushed hard, but it consumes less Mobil1 than Castrol for some reason  Other people here reported consumption as well, don't wait until you get a warning on dash.

In my previous car, Mobil1 felt better than Castrol as well, so I stick with Mobil1 now.

There are other good brands of oil, for sure. Forum member may kindly advise here.

Best regards


----------



## chrisp_1 (Jun 21, 2010)

Having recently been asking the same question it would seem that you just need any VW 504 or 507 compliant stuff - I found it more expensive to DIY than take it in somewhere else, National tyres approx £35-40 usng castrol edge 5w-30 or Awesome GTI Manchester full sevice for £117 using quantum oils.

I went for Awesome option as bettwer to do air filter and plugs at same time - also got diagnostic and engine clean - all good!

A good place to start is here

http://www.opieoils.co.uk/c-982-audi-50400-oil.aspx

he is a forum sponsor and seems willing to offer help/advice is you ask.


----------



## jonnyboy82 (Aug 27, 2010)

Ok so i guess rather than just topping up what i have, i need to do an oil change and whilst im there might aswell do the oil filter and plugs. Looks like i will go for the Mobil 1 ESP 5w-30 as this does seem to be the most popular chloice from what i can see.

So how much oil does the engine hold? And does anyone know the part numbers of the genuine audi oil filter and also tell me the correct spark plugs?


----------



## l3ttx (Oct 15, 2006)

The orignal plugs for a 225 BAM engine are NGK PFR6Q


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I have always used the Motul oil in link below, As has been said correct spec 503.01 or the latest spec of 504/507.
Oil filter 06A115561B... Spark plugs NGK PFR6Q... 4.5 litres including filter.
http://www.opieoils.co.uk/p-885-motul-v ... gines.aspx
Hoggy.


----------



## jonnyboy82 (Aug 27, 2010)

Thanks hoggy for the part numbers is the dealer cheapest place or is there somewhere to get a discount?

As for the oil its now a choice of the 3 tbh, i guess there will never just be one oil for all to agree on everyone has their own opinion.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Johnny,Probably cheaper from somewhere like this....http://www.vwspares.co.uk/Audi_Parts.htm
Oil is a personal choice, as long as correct spec, its up to you.
Hoggy.


----------



## NAFE_P (Sep 27, 2009)

I top up with Castrol Edge 5w-30.


----------



## bobclive22 (Apr 5, 2010)

The odd thing is Seat recommend using semi sinthetic oil, they do not use long life fully sinthetic, yet the Seat Cupra used the same 1.8 vag engine Audi used.


----------



## techfreak (Aug 13, 2010)

i may be pushing it but i use motul 8100 xlite 0w30 ester oil and my car's up to 103k and 10years old!

mechanic told me to go for a 5w40 oil or 5w30 oil at the least due to age and mileage of car, however its done 3k on this oil and seems fine, and not had to top up either. - tried explaining the science behind the ester based oil but seemed to lose him abit so left it at that...


----------

